# Megan's Journey



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Megan.
Karen, Cindy is right on, this forum helped me through a real tough time when I lost Bobby. We are here for you, when you are ready.
I will keep Karen and Megan in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, I am so sorry for your loss of Megan. Hugs to you. 

I am just starting this cancer journey with my golden, and the people on this forum have been a godsend of support, care and concern. I hope you will post Megan's story for us to read, learn, and grieve with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Losing our beloved companions is so hard.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen, I'm so sorry for your loss. Know that we are here for you anytime. Godspeed sweet Megan. And big hugs to you Karen.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen - I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Megan. Sadly many of us have walked this path. Know that there are many great people here to support you. Please know you are in our prayers.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping Karen in my thoughts and prayers in the loss of her beloved Megan. So many kind, loving, and thoughtful people to help you through this sad time. We are all sending caring thoughts and condolences, and are here for you if you need our support.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Megan.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Karen, I am so sorry for your loss.
We are all here for you when you need us.
Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

*I don't think Karen would mind if I shared this post with you all:*

"Today our sweet Megan AKA Diva went to the bridge she passed 12:30pm at home 
She was fighting Lymphoma 

Megan was my Heart Dog since the day she came into our lives on June 19,1999 at 8 weeks old 
We always loved the Asterling Goldens.. After many phone interviews & letters Mary Burke approved us 
Thank you Mary 

The day Megan came off the plane from Wisconsin she hopped out of the crate with grace & moxie to say here I am world.... Since that day till today she was a lady & Diva.. 

To put Megan on a leash was beneath her. 

Megan is also known as the Alphabet girl named by Mary for all the titles she has earned the last title was 
APDT Rally Veteran Championship to which she also earned the Award Of Excellent. Last year she ranked #11 in Level 3 APDT National Ratings 

There was nothing Megan wouldn't do for us if we asked her.. Even with Lymphoma she would go out make Snow Angles and let the world know "It is a GReat day" 
Megan was always at the Welcome Table at Goldstock & My Golf cart buddy there & at home where she had her own golf cart know as "The Meg Mobile" 

She was a wonderful Therapy Dog who visited right to the end 

Megan came to work with me everyday at the Nursing Home & worked each floor by herself & came into my office when it was time to leave.. She would get mad at me on days I had meetings and she couldn't come.. also when when we retired 5 years old 
If Megan was mad at me she would not look at me for hours.. The day she had her test to find out what was wrong 
she went on the therapy visit while waiting for the rest of the group she went over to Doug & sat with her back towards me 
Everyone who came in wanted to know why her back was towards me when I told them she was mad .. they said they heard 
our stories of what Megan would do if she was mad at me now if they haven't seen it with their own eyes they wouldn't believe it 

Godspeed Megan.. Run Free now with no pain Baby Girl 

This is what I would always say to her each day & night 

You are my Baby Butt & my Heart Dog, and my Yeah Baby, and my Oh my goodness, Oh my goodness, A Baby got to do what 
a Baby got to do..then sing 
I love you, You love me , were a happy family with a great big kiss & a hug from me to you won't you say you loved me too 
Megan would then put her head under my chin which is the I love you sign 

U-CDX, ARCH Asterling's Paper Trail CDX,RAE,RL3,RL1X,RL2X,RLVX, CGC, TDI "


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Karen, am so sorry for your loss of Megan

Run free, and sleep softly Megan


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, my heart goes out to you on the loss of your much-loved Megan. It is impossibly hard to lose any dog, but your heart dog's passing shatters your heart for a while. May your millions of sweet memories bring you peace in time....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Karen, I am so very sorry fo ryou rloss of Megan. RIP sweet girl


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank you Cindy your post about Megan & Kara for posting my post 

Doug & I would like to thank everyone for their kind words,prayers & good thoughts.

Megan has left a big hole in our hearts, we know the wonderful memories will fill our hearts again.


Golden Hugs,
Karen & Doug


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Megan. She souns like she was an amazing and special girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Karen and Doug - you're very welcome. I was a little scared that I was overstepping some boundaries, but I feel more at home here than the "yahoo list" and knew that these great people would be praying for you guys.

This has really hit a very deep emotion for me and I just cannot even begin to understand or imagine the pain you must be feeling. I am just so very, very sorry. It just happened so fast! How fragile life is. You're heart girl - I'm groping for words and have none.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your Diva Golden ,she sounded so special, it must be heartbreaking to loss her, she will be with you and in your heart. In time I hope her memories can make you smile and comfort you as you remember dear Megan.RIP sweet girl.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

There are no words to say except that I am very sorry... Run free Megan.... 
Big hugs to you and Doug...


----------

